# So... where do you buy/order your condoms?



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

We just ran out of our humongous box of condoms and I'm not into the swing of charting yet. I just started running and things are just too crazy for me to depend on charting right now. I plan to start charting soon and get a feel for my crazy breastfeeding cycle, but in the meantime we need a barrier method.

So any good sites with good prices or free shipping? Man, I had forgotten how expensive they are.







: Gotta talk dh into NFP/FAM!


----------



## aisling (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not positive if this will help you right now since you are in need of them ASAP, but we always bought ours on Drugstore.com We liked the selection and the fact that they have larger boxes (less $$ per condom, ykwim?) and we always just timed a purchase with a free shipping offer. They always have free shipping fro orders of $49, but I often get emails for free shipping at the $25 level, and there were always things I needed in addition to (for example, I usually buy Kiss my Face products through Drugstore.com), so it was easy to spend $25.

HTH!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

That's how I bought the last box!







I hated to charge them on the credit card, but then I stumbled on condoms sold at amazon.com... and it so happens I had a GC to use. So we have them on the way from condom depot via amazon.com

I sure hope the box doesn't say from: condom depot.







My mailman is used to seeing stuff from WAHMs or other SAHMs and the occasional Victoria's Secret catalog. :LOL


----------



## mamacarla (Jul 25, 2004)

Costco


----------



## pritchettzoo (Jan 19, 2004)

A couple of months ago (an anniversary present, actually







), we got a sampler pack from Condom Country. They're ultra thin condoms and sooo much better than typical drugstore brands. Here's a link (I have no affiliation with this company): http://www.condom.com/ccv-uthl.html


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

www.condomania.com (plus some fun stuff)

www.freecondoms.com


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

we discovered Kimono ultrathins after years of Trojan







use. No more burnt rubber smell to follow us around. uke I'll cehck out the other sites!


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

Rip N' Roll on the web, tee hee.

Free Shipping, too.


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

Darn it - I just ordered from condom country, and then found Rip n Roll

Like Thomi'sMommy said, free shipping, free condoms with purchase, AND they have a worlds best condom sampler! I don't think I'm going to run out of the 50 condoms I just bought any time soon... My labido is picking up, but


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quaniliaz*
Darn it - I just ordered from condom country, and then found Rip n Roll

Like Thomi'sMommy said, free shipping, free condoms with purchase, AND they have a worlds best condom sampler! I don't think I'm going to run out of the 50 condoms I just bought any time soon... My labido is picking up, but

















: I realized we had major problems when our box of condoms lasted over a year... it was NOT commercial sized!







Trying to take care of that now. LOL


----------

